
Modded Roomba screams in mortal pain when it runs into things - viniciosbarros
https://mashable.com/article/modded-roomba-that-screams-in-pain/
======
furriephillips
Michael Reeves' YouTube channel is hilarious
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtHaxi4GTYDpJgMSGy7AeSw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtHaxi4GTYDpJgMSGy7AeSw/videos)

